# Whose avatar sexually attracts you?



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

Pretty simple and straight-forward question.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

Many.


You wouldn't want to know.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Does mine sexually attract you @VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Does mine sexually attract you @VinsCool


nope.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> nope.


I bet @ihaveamac 's furry one does


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I bet @ihaveamac 's furry one does


Yes


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes


I knew it! I'm going to have to start researching this furry phenomenon


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I knew it! I'm going to have to start researching this furry phenomenon


IT'S A HORRIBLE DISEASE


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> IT'S A HORRIBLE DISEASE


Did it start when FNAF started? Or did it start with sonic?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Did it start when FNAF started? Or did it start with sonic?


I think it started with sanic


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Did it start when _*FNAF*_ started? Or did it start with *sonic*?


wtf


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think it started with sanic


So Sega started the horrible epidemic. They shall burn


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

it started a long time ago because reasons.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> it started a long time ago because reasons™.



Fixed


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

one of the mistakes is thinking all "furries" are interested in porn and stuff.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

History. According to fandom historian Fred Patten, the concept of furry originated at a science fiction convention in *1980*, when a character drawing from Steve Gallacci's Albedo Anthropomorphics started a discussion of anthropomorphic characters in science fiction novels.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 23, 2015)

im a furry


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im a furry


I am too.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I am too.


We're all furries at heart.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I am too.


i thought you said this before


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2015)

My own


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> We're all furries at heart.


my heart _is_ a furry. furryception.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> My own


yeah, i like mine most. goats are great.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i thought you said this before


I *hinted*


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I *hinted*


i meant directly stated on the temp, but ok


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i meant directly stated on the temp, but ok


I only said yes to a profile post by endoverend.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 23, 2015)

I bet a pair of sobbing bobcats with Santa hats make @VinsCool aroused. Just a little.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I bet a pair of sobbing bobcats with Santa hats make @VinsCool aroused. Just a little.


Bingo


----------



## Redember (Dec 23, 2015)

@Bubsy Bobcat literally sees a phallus.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 23, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I bet a pair of sobbing bobcats with Santa hats make @VinsCool aroused. Just a little.


At least it keeps him away from frapping to avocados


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

jDSX said:


> At least it keeps him away from frapping to avocados


Avocadoes are gross


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Avocadoes are gross


Then what fruit do you prefer?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Then what fruit do you prefer?


Cherries


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Cherries


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


>


BONER


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

Charmander is pretty sexy especially while Charizard(s) are breeding in the distance ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Charmander is pretty sexy especially while Charizard(s) are breeding in the distance ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Rule 34 - If it exists, there is porn of it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 23, 2015)

@VinsCool and @ihaveamac have something to hide in their avatars.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> @VinsCool and @ihaveamac have something to hide in their avatars.


What about the cherry pie covering @Chery Pie's bust


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Rule 34 - If it exists, there is porn of it


There is on my secret hardrive


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> What about the cherry pie covering @Chery Pie's bust


WE ALL HAVE SOMETHING 2 HIDE 2 DAY.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2015)

@Jwiz33 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Jackus


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 23, 2015)

@Jackus*una*


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Cherries


You called?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2015)

FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING


Resistance is futile.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING


Oh that's rich, coming from someone who performs sexual acts in a full body costume  ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Veho said:


> Oh that's rich, coming from someone who performs sexual acts in a full body costume  ;O;


ME?


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> ME?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2015)

@Black-Ice's


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 23, 2015)

@ihaveamac 's Does..
His scarf is so smexy.. mmmmnnn...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

This thread gives me the willies...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> This thread gives me the willies...


then why are you here


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> then why are you here


I was only passing by. 

And you've brought me back here to see it again.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I was only passing by.
> 
> And you've brought me back here to see it again.


you're welcome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you're welcome


very amusing.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> very amusing.


ily too bb <3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> ily too bb <3


Ever since you linked me to that Furry porno, I've been barfing into no end of barf bags!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Ever since you linked me to that Furry porno, I've been barfing into no end of barf bags!


you asked for it anyway, so it's entirely on you

<3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you asked for it anyway, so it's entirely on you
> 
> <3


Your avatar led me to ask you. ( ° ͜ʖ °)


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Your avatar led me to ask you. ( ° ͜ʖ °)


but you still asked yourself.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Your avatar led me to ask you. ( ° ͜ʖ °)


Shrekt,its ogre now ( ° ͜ʖ °)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but you still asked yourself.


Oh, I don't care anymore...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Oh, I don't care anymore...


don't worry, I don't judge


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> don't worry, I don't judge


Im so sorry i ruind your life imma go kill myself now ;O;O;O;

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

jk, of course, jk


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Im so sorry i ruind your life imma go kill myself now ;O;O;O;
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> jk, of course, jk


mk


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)

lol xD


----------



## chaoszerobillion (Dec 24, 2015)

Mine cuz rhythm heaven turns everyone on.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 24, 2015)

JerwuQu's


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

*snip*


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 29, 2015)

@Kelton2  's


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Dec 30, 2015)

@Sicklyboy's
@AtlasFontaine's 
@Zidapi's
@BurningDesire's

...I don't even know why I'm here...


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 30, 2015)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> @Sicklyboy's
> @AtlasFontaine's
> @Zidapi's
> @BurningDesire's
> ...



..Bruh...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

@ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> @ElyosOfTheAbyss


Haha! Gaaaay!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Haha! Gaaaay!


We are talking about Avatars not actual users


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Dec 30, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Haha! Gaaaay!


Good thing you didn't see my post.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 30, 2015)

@ElyosOfTheAbyss 

Lucina is a bae


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Mij1 said:


> @ElyosOfTheAbyss
> 
> Lucina is a bae


DON"T YOU DARE STEAL MY WAIFU


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 30, 2015)

Too late, its been done


----------



## Rosselman (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm sexually attracted to skeletons. Hence, my avatar.
I'm actually not.


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

All of GBAtemp's furries.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> All of GBAtemp's furries.


<:


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> <:


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


>


at this rate you'll be one yourself


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> at this rate you'll be one yourself


One what ?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Who are the flurries on GBATemp anyway?


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Who are the* flurries *on GBATemp anyway?


Ok.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> One what ?


<----------------------


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> <----------------------


Well , i'm already a furry but i need to get a proper furry avatar for myself (but i suck at drawing etc...)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Who are the furries I mean.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Who are the furries I mean.


you've got one right here


Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Well , i'm already a furry but i need to get a proper furry avatar for myself (but i suck at drawing etc...)


I didn't draw mine, this isn't even mine, you can just use whatever


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Wait you are? Which furrie are you?


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you've got one right here
> 
> I didn't draw mine, this isn't even mine, you can just use whatever


No really , i wanna have a unique one for myself.
I'll see.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Nobody's


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Wait you are? Which *furrie* are you?


Ok.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Nobody's


YOU BETTER CHANGE THAT TO SAY @ElyosOfTheAbyss Lucina is HAWT AND I SPENT A LONG TIME ON THIS PICTURE


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> YOU BETTER CHANGE THAT TO SAY @ElyosOfTheAbyss Lucina is HAWT AND I SPENT A LONG TIME ON THIS PICTURE


Meh smea was better


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

AUTOCORRECT IS STAPLE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

SMEA IS HAWT TOO BUT NOT AS HAWT AS LUCINA.... What if I put SMEA in the background. Then will you chose me. Pretty please you son of a ....


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> AUTOCORRECT IS STAPLE
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> SMEA IS HAWT TOO BUT NOT AS HAWT AS LUCINA.... What if I put SMEA in the background. Then will you chose me. Pretty please you son of a ....


No , smea is better because he's a hacker.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> AUTOCORRECT IS STAPLE
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> SMEA IS HAWT TOO BUT NOT AS HAWT AS LUCINA.... What if I put SMEA in the background. Then will you chose me. Pretty please you son of a ....


What if you just paste smea's face over yours? It would look much better...


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> What if you just paste smea's face over yours? It would look much better...


I bring the hitmarkers.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

we all know mine is the best one


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> we all know mine is the best one


Well... Hope makes you live


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> we all know mine is the best one


Looks cute af but i saw better


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Looks cute af but i saw better


liiiiiike?


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> liiiiiike?


@VinsCool 
and other friends that aren't on GBAtemp.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> @VinsCool
> and other friends that aren't on GBAtemp.


the artist of VinsCool's avatar is the same one as mine

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

in fact I actually told him to use that avatar


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> the artist of VinsCool's avatar is the same one as mine
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> in fact I actually told him to use that avatar


Name of the artist pl0x


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> the artist of VinsCool's avatar is the same one as mine
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> in fact I actually told him to use that avatar


Nice !
I need to find a good artist too , again not sure if i'll pick a random one or have a unique one.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> What if you just paste smea's face over yours? It would look much better...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Name of the artist pl0x


@Don'tTalkToMe by liking this post, you want to know, do you


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> @Don'tTalkToMe by liking this post, you want to know, do you


Yes ! :3


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> @Don'tTalkToMe by liking this post, you want to know, do you


Just checked the link you sent me, registered, and damn, there's some nice art there


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just checked the link you sent me, registered, and damn, there's some nice art there


I agree


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just checked the link you sent me, registered, and damn, there's some nice art there





Don'tTalkToMe said:


> I agree


Yes


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Nice !
> I need to find a good artist too , again not sure if i'll pick a random one or have a unique one.


what's this from now


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what's this from now


My current one ?
It's from a pretty good artist on Tumblr , he gave me permission to use it.

I don't remember the artist's name , it was a while back the last time i talked to him.

Here the full pic : 


Spoiler


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> My current one ?
> It's from a pretty good artist on Tumblr , he gave me permission to use it.
> 
> I don't remember the artist's name , it was a while back the last time i talked to him.
> ...


it looks nice but now it makes your avatar look stretched


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> it looks nice but now it makes your avatar look stretched


I know , but GBAtemp wouldn't allow me for more than 50kb ...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> I know , but GBAtemp wouldn't allow me for more than 50kb ...


try gravatar, or compress the image a bit


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> try gravatar, or compress the image a bit


OKAY


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mmm, upon seeing more avatars...

@ElyosOfTheAbyss's
@NikolaMiljevic's
@Alex658's

...I still dunno why I'm here tho...


----------



## nxwing (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> @Don'tTalkToMe by liking this post, you want to know, do you


Tell me please, I beg of you


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

how many new furries are we going to get


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> how many new furries are we going to get


I don't know but i hope a lot so we can have a big orgy.
(jk)


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> I don't know but i hope a lot so we can have a big orgy.
> (jk)


well I would probably like that


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> well I would probably like that


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


>


this thread has degraded to a bunch of  and  now


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> this thread has degraded to a bunch of  and  now


Well , there is a reason to that hehehe


----------



## Seriel (Dec 30, 2015)

We all know mines the best.
Stupid furries.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jackus said:


> We all know mines the best.
> Stupid furries.


WELL SORRY FOR LIKING SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Seriel (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> WELL SORRY FOR LIKING SOMETHING ELSE


YOU SHOULD BE


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jackus said:


> YOU SHOULD BE


WHY SHOULD I ADJUST MY OPINIONS TO MATCH YOUR STANDARDS


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> WHY SHOULD I ADJUST MY OPINIONS TO MATCH YOUR STANDARDS


BECAUSE IT IS HOW YOU BE COOL


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> BECAUSE IT IS HOW YOU BE COOL


i'll stay a furry thx


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i'll stay a furry thx


furries match my standards m9


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> furries match my standards m9


are you one


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> are you one





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



yus


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know I can just quote this post to see that you say "yus"


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

Here we go again ...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you know I can just quote this post to see that you say "yus"


Why you gotta be so r00d m9


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Why you gotta be so r00d m9


i'm not

it was just a time saver rather than clicking "Show" all the way through

also, hello new(?) furry


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i'm not
> 
> it was just a time saver rather than clicking "Show" all the way through
> 
> also, hello new(?) furry


I was joking, you weren't being rude.
Sometimes you gotta let loose and say stupid things ending with "m8".
And hello


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I was joking, you weren't being rude.
> Sometimes you gotta let loose and say stupid things ending with "m8".
> And hello


do you use something like steeeeeeam or whatever, idk


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> do you use something like steeeeeeam or whatever, idk


Steam, like the gaming thing?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Steam, like the gaming thing?


yes


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> yes


No, I don't have it

But I have an email


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

I yeesed it


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No, I don't have it
> 
> But I have an email


GBAtemp romance(tm)


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No, I don't have it
> 
> But I have an email


i don't know

if you have something and want to talk or whatever

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Don'tTalkToMe said:


> GBAtemp romance(tm)


what you think we're going to be in a relationship


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> GBAtemp romance™



Fixd


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i don't know
> 
> if you have something and want to talk or whatever


We can be frieNDS?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> We can be frieNDS?


so you're saying friends on the 3DS

oh if only swapnote didn't die


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> so you're saying friends on the 3DS
> 
> oh if only swapnote didn't die


No, frieNDS, not frie3DS.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No, frieNDS, not frie3DS.


Pictochat online?


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Pictochat online?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No, frieNDS, not frie3DS.


you're not being clear


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Pictochat online?


oooh, that should be a thing(and not the crap 3DS homebrew with no drawing, lol)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ihaveamac said:


> you're not being clear





Jwiz33 said:


> Sometimes you gotta let loose and say stupid things


frieNDS was just one of those stupid things lol


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> oooh, that should be a thing(and not the crap 3DS homebrew with no drawing, lol)


Maybe when they release the 5DS, they'll come to the idea


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> oooh, that should be a thing(and not the crap 3DS homebrew with no drawing, lol)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


ok then, where


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> ok then, where


at my house m8
Maybe like, uhm, SMS? I dunno.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> at my house m8
> Maybe like, uhm, SMS? I dunno.


text message is a weird thing


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow this thread turned unexpectedly offtopic hahaha


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 30, 2015)

This is not a skype conversation ppl


----------

